# Bad News



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

The bad news is the fact that "someone" entered my garage/workshop, they must have been Ridgid fans because they took off with my Ridgid vac and my Ridgid mitre saw. All this despite my door opener having a rolling code. Incidentally, if anyone knows of a device to prevent what I've heard of as "code grabbing" please let me know. I do have a hidden switch that will kill power to my garage because occasionally one of my neighbours opener would hit on my code, but some times the power was left on for short periods of time. For the work I do I can't justify spending the money to buy another Ridgid saw so I am looking at a Makita MAK-LS1040 has any one had experience with this saw. I realize it's not as robust as the Ridgid but at nearly $70 less I can live with that. Oldrusty


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I drilled a hole in the door track and inserted an S hook from an old rubber bungee cord. Door won't open at all!
They probably had a door opener and cruised the street while hitting the button. During the first days of cordless phones, you could cruise a neighborhood until you got a signal. Stop and talk on someone else's line.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Take that $70 you save and get a motion sensor camera.

Will
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you're going on holidays, pull the plug on the opener after you've closed everything up. No power; no opening. (That assumes there's an alternate door out of the garage. If there isn't there needs to be one. VOE.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone who wants to get into your home bad enough can easily do it. Windows break and they're in. I'm interested in one of the new alarm systems you install yourself, and use through the internet. Anyone have any feedback on that? Motion detectors and lots of light really work to deter most thieves. One thing I do when I'm away is set about 5 timers so they go off and on during the day and evening, and a couple of times during the night in the bathroom. One controls a radio so the noise starts and stops. 

But still, occasionally those low life types just walk around a neighborhood ringing doorbells and pretending to be salesmen if someone answers. If no one is home, they just break in. 

Nonetheless, sorry that they got some of your tools. They ought to institute capital punishment for tool thieves! 

BTW, didn't someone come up with some material with numbered particles you put in or on your tools so they can easily be traced? Can't remember the company.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you lost your tools. I have long range sensors on both shop doors connected to my home alarm. Smart phone tells me if a door opens or if left open for a set amount of time.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

John. Doesn't that defeat the reason for having a remote opener. Will. I would have to be home to respond to a motion detecter. Dan the hidden kill switch does exactly what you suggest but my wife and I don't want to have to go to the switch, some distance away, every time we go to the store. We're not that young anymore. I know I have paid for the convenience but I sure would like to have a safe remote system. Al


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

oldrusty said:


> John. Doesn't that defeat the reason for having a remote opener. Will. I would have to be home to respond to a motion detecter. Dan the hidden kill switch does exactly what you suggest but my wife and I don't want to have to go to the switch, some distance away, every time we go to the store. We're not that young anymore. I know I have paid for the convenience but I sure would like to have a safe remote system. Al


Motion sensor camera. Catch them on film for the police.

Will

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sad we live in a society where so many people would rather steal than work. Sadder still is the judicial system that won't hand out meaningful punishment to those that are caught. Sadder still is a government that won't force the judicial system to be more stringent on the no goods caught today. And when the do get to court it can take years for any punishment to be handed down.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

How about opinions on the mitre saw. Al


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Makita chop saw and it's very good. I remember a FWW tool test about sliders from quite a while ago and I think the Makita won it with the DW in at second. I don't think you have too much to worry about if you pick that one. I'm not saying you couldn't do better just that it is not likely to be a mistake.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The Makita is a great miter saw. I have had a Makita compound miter for over 10 years and it is still as good as new and very accurate. As a mater of fact it was the first major wood working tool I bought. From a pawn shop no less.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

oldrusty said:


> The bad news is the fact that "someone" entered my garage/workshop, they must have been Ridgid fans because they took off with my Ridgid vac and my Ridgid mitre saw. All this despite my door opener having a rolling code. Incidentally, if anyone knows of a device to prevent what I've heard of as "code grabbing" please let me know. I do have a hidden switch that will kill power to my garage because occasionally one of my neighbours opener would hit on my code, but some times the power was left on for short periods of time. For the work I do I can't justify spending the money to buy another Ridgid saw so I am looking at a Makita MAK-LS1040 has any one had experience with this saw. I realize it's not as robust as the Ridgid but at nearly $70 less I can live with that. Oldrusty


I sure sympathize with you Al. I am still stinging from the break-in of my house the last week in Jan.
Sure burns a guy up every time they think about it. 

I am still working on a Home Owners insurance claim, but by the time the deductible and depreciation get figured , not a whole lot left, but every little bit helps.

I hope all turns out well for you.

Herb


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

No experience with either the Ridgid or Makita, but if you want to save some money, you could try the Mastercraft sliders. I have three of them and quite frankly, for the money, they have been excellent. Got all of mine when they put a big sale price on them. 
Also have an older 10" Craftsman fixed miter saw which is quite good and a really old 12" Delta. 
I have found that if I keep good blades in all of them, they all perform well.
I have worn out an old 9" Delta in the past, couldn't find replacement parts for it at the time. Alternatively, keep your eyes on the want ads.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You'd think that in this age of smart phone technology, that door opener remotes would be able to identify themselves before entering the opener code. Ie scanners wouldn't be able to work because the opener receiver wouldn't recognize the transmitter.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Al, In searching the Rigid and The Makita you referenced, it appears that the Makita is actually more expensive. The Rigid is around $160 US and the Makita is $198 US.
Am I missing something? Are they priced differently in Canada? 
At any rate, I'm guessing the Makita is a better tool, anyway.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate a thief. :frown:

Jay bates on You Tube did a review on the Ridgid saw and said he would not buy it again. What I am trying to say is that you will not be sorry buying another brand. This is just my opinion.

Here is the Jay Bates video if you want to watch it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry to learn of your loss. I have a LiftMaster opener which has an electronic lock out feature on the master switch. Once that is set, not even my remote will open the door. 

For the miter saw choice, I am very pleased with my DeWALT 716. The only change I amde at set up was to replace the original blade.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry you got hit by the low life thief's. Darn shame the law won't let you shoot them. On my garage door I padlock it when I am gone for a while so the door won't open from the outside. That won't keep them from busting the walk through door or the window glass but it makes it a bit harder for them to get in. I also keep a log of serial numbers just in case the thieving [email protected]#$%&S do get caught. Some states have weird laws that protects Pawn Shops from liability if they accept stolen items, you would have to buy back your own tools. Ludicrous!!


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

If you have close neighbors get an alarm system and connect a few loud sirens on it and mount them high out of reach (pointed in different directions towards neighbors). Add a siren in the shop - the noise will force them out. Thieves don't like noise. Windows - bar them or install an alarm trip on them. Outside cameras help and the sight of them scare thieves away - most of the time. I install a lot of fake cameras for customers along with a real one. I am thinking of getting a "Ring Wi-Fi Enabled Video Doorbell" ($199 at Amazon) so when someone rings the doorbell you answer it by smart phone from anywhere in the world - so they think you are home and it will show you on video who is there. I also have small trip alarms on some tools, lift the tool and the built-in siren goes off. Beware of dog signs - thieves are more scared of dogs than guns (I don't have dogs, but do have signs). Guarded by gun signs also help. Of course - motion detector lights on all sides of the shop/house. Get rid of cheap entry door locks - go for a push button lock/deadbolt - a lot of thieves carry lock picks and are very good with using them - only taking less than a minute or two to open a cheap lock. One person I know has a wildlife camera in the shop hidden - will take photos of anyone moving in the shop. Trouble is they all cost money, but most insurance companies will give you a small discount for installing alarms.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Jon. What you describe is exactly what I had in mind. I will look into it. Thanks. Gene. I wish those prices applied here. Here we are talking $250s and $350s. Bye the way this is not sliding mitre saw, just a compound. I'd have to remortgage the house for a slider.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

My father-in-law, Made an electrocuting device. He merely ran a hot wire to his door and around the door. Now if someone entered not knowing it was hooked up and turned on, who ever touched it, completed the circuit. Deadly, Damn Right. I knew him for 45 years and not one person ever stole anything from his shed. Depending on the size of light bulb he used, at the time, would determine how much of Jolt they would take. Dangerous, yes, effective, very much so. He used this as an electric fence in the field. Our cows never left the field. He could leave the gates open and they would not leave. 

He had two signs up. One said enter at you own risk. Perpetrators, be prepared to meet your maker. I am not sure how it would be looked at now, but it was a real deal.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Tagwatts1 said:


> My father-in-law, Made an electrocuting device. He merely ran a hot wire to his door and around the door. Now if someone entered not knowing it was hooked up and turned on, who ever touched it, completed the circuit. Deadly, Damn Right. I knew him for 45 years and not one person ever stole anything from his shed. Depending on the size of light bulb he used, at the time, would determine how much of Jolt they would take. Dangerous, yes, effective, very much so. He used this as an electric fence in the field. Our cows never left the field. He could leave the gates open and they would not leave.
> 
> He had two signs up. One said enter at you own risk. Perpetrators, be prepared to meet your maker. I am not sure how it would be looked at now, but it was a real deal.


That sounds like a cure that could solve the problem. By warning them and they try anyway, how can you get in trouble?


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Back to the saw issue.......

I bought a 10" Ryobi Compound Miter Saw with Laser, on sale on the internet at Home Depot. The box store matched the price. It was set perfectly right out of the box......90° was 90°, 45° was 45°. And they still are today.....more than 3 years later and lots of hours of use. I did buy a better blade for it with the savings.

Mine was similar to this one.....except mine is blue colored, not green.

https://www.ryobitools.com/power-tools/products/details/636

I *HIGHLY* recommend the Ryobi. I would say 99.9% of the time the 10" works for me. My only regret is I wish I had bought the 12" saw......for the very rare occasions I could have used it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Devil's Advocate*

>



old coasty said:


> That sounds like a cure that could solve the problem. By warning them and they try anyway, how can you get in trouble?


You can't create a hazard. Period.
What if the perp doesn't speak or read English? The guys from up here in BC will remember the trial of the contractor whose tool/office construction trailer kept getting broken into. 'Someone' booby trapped a tool box with explosives and left it locked up in the trailer.
The prosecutor and cops went after the owner but couldn't prove in court that he was the guy who built the bomb which, if I remember correctly either killed or maimed the B&E perp.
They sure gave it the college try though.
BC Hydro has been sued for death and injuries to guys that have broken into their power transmission facilities. Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> >
> 
> 
> You can't create a hazard. Period.
> ...


good way to lose the farm...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=home+owners+sued+by+thieves&t=ffsb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Stick...
When is a Property Owner Liable for a Trespasser's Injuries? - AllLaw.com
Good stuff!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, and keep in mind there's not only the Criminal aspect, but always the Civil suit which you can bet your bippy is heading your way, if you create a hazard on your property.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Al. This is exactly why I love my new alarm system (Vivint). Well, it's a year or so old now. But I have wireless sensors on both my shop door and garden shed doors. And everything goes to my cell phone. And I have 3 camera's (two in front and one out back) outside. My shop door slightly opened during a small storm, with lots of win. Both my wife and I were gone. I was alerted that my shed door set my alarm off. I was asked if I wanted the police sent. I said yes. By the time I got home, they (police) were gone, but left a report on my door. That they couldn't find any sign of a break in. I reviewed my camera footage, at the time of the alarm being set off. The door just shook, setting it off. Also checked footage of when the police arrived. Luckily I had forgot to lock one of my side gates, so I got to see, as one policeman checked the front door, the second police man went directly to the back yard and to my shop door. He shook it a few times and it looked secure to him, so he went completely around both the shop and garden shed and checked windows and such. Totally pleased with the system and our local PD, and wrote letters to both to let them know and thanked them. Our local PD wrote back and thank me, for they very seldom get calls of praise. And said that a copy of my letter would go into both officers files.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and BTW have both the Rigid miter saw and vac. Feel your pain, as I love both of those items.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again Jon. I contacted my local Liftmaster sales but the person I talked to thought that the Posilock would not solve my problem. I read the write up and it seemed to be perfect. Al.

P.S. Thanks members for all the attention my post is receiving.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Who would put a car in their workshop?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi again Jon. I contacted my local Liftmaster sales but the person I talked to thought that the Posilock would not solve my problem. I read the write up and it seemed to be perfect. Al.
> 
> P.S. Thanks members for all the attention my post is receiving.


Al: Interesting statement from a salesman. 

I don't have a problem with my garage door but an occasional stray signal can set my dust collection system off. The 1st time it happened was a bit spooky as I was sitting quietly in the shop one evening reading a wood magazine. :surprise:


----------

